# WARNING: Overheating in-tank fuel pump



## bamA3 (Feb 27, 2007)

WARNING: The in-tank fuel pump can overheat in hot temperatures that can result in cut off sending fuel to the engine and momentary stall the car. This is hazardous in high speed freeway driving. 
This happened to me on a recent road trip while driving back from the Grand Canyons. I was hoping it was the cam follower but it was the fuel pump and control module malfunctioned and had to be replaced. Upon research this happen to several 2006 with FSI engines and very common with other models as well.
AOA should do something about this like extending the warranty just what they did with the cam follower. Call or email AOA if you are concern about your safety.


----------



## crew219 (Oct 18, 2000)

bamA3 said:


> WARNING: The in-tank fuel pump can overheat in hot temperatures that can result in cut off sending fuel to the engine and momentary stall the car. This is hazardous in high speed freeway driving.
> This happened to me on a recent road trip while driving back from the Grand Canyons. I was hoping it was the cam follower but it was the fuel pump and control module malfunctioned and had to be replaced. Upon research this happen to several 2006 with FSI engines and very common with other models as well.
> AOA should do something about this like extending the warranty just what they did with the cam follower. Call or email AOA if you are concern about your safety.


Happened to me on a x-country move from NY to CA. Car was at the audi dealer for 3 weeks with no resolution. Ended up buying the pump myself and fixing the car at a friend's apartment. 

For some reason Audi would replace everything but that low pressure pump. Idiots.

Dave


----------



## tp. (Nov 12, 2009)

does it overheat because not nuff gas in the gas tannk?


----------



## Rub-ISH (Aug 8, 2006)

Got mine replaced a few years ago under warranty...Thats how I knew what your issue was...It happens in high ambient heat and is exaggerated by high elevation


----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

It's actually the thrust sensor on the HPFP (a $40 part) that goes bad, and it causes the LPFP in the fuel tank to run at 100% duty cycle. Since the pump is running full speed all the time, it overheats after a while and will start to cause fuel cuts. I experienced this about a year ago on a 3 hour drive, just cruising at highway speeds after about an hour and a half I started getting those soft cuts. It was just as though the throttle had been closed, but the car wouldn't respond to any throttle inputs. Each cut lasted maybe 1-2 seconds.

I replaced the thrust sensor and the in-tank pump myself and haven't had any problems since :thumbup:

I believe there has been a warranty extension issued for the thrust sensor.


----------



## everfresh59 (Jul 26, 2010)

TBomb said:


> It's actually the thrust sensor on the HPFP (a $40 part) that goes bad, and it causes the LPFP in the fuel tank to run at 100% duty cycle. Since the pump is running full speed all the time, it overheats after a while and will start to cause fuel cuts. I experienced this about a year ago on a 3 hour drive, just cruising at highway speeds after about an hour and a half I started getting those soft cuts. It was just as though the throttle had been closed, but the car wouldn't respond to any throttle inputs. Each cut lasted maybe 1-2 seconds.
> 
> I replaced the thrust sensor and the in-tank pump myself and haven't had any problems since :thumbup:
> 
> I believe there has been a warranty extension issued for the thrust sensor.


Does this come with the HPFP if you replace it? Or is it seperate?


----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

everfresh59 said:


> Does this come with the HPFP if you replace it? Or is it seperate?


I am not sure, to be honest. It is the sensor on the left hand side that just screws in to the pump.


----------



## crew219 (Oct 18, 2000)

everfresh59 said:


> Does this come with the HPFP if you replace it? Or is it seperate?


separate


----------



## dmorrow (Jun 9, 2000)

Is there logic in replacing the sensor before it fails and takes out the pump or is the failure rate too small to worry about it?


----------



## crew219 (Oct 18, 2000)

dmorrow said:


> Is there logic in replacing the sensor before it fails and takes out the pump or is the failure rate too small to worry about it?


I would replace the sensor. Once you pop the sensor code (the code only pops up if the low-side pressure is below spec), the sensor has already been bad for awhile and the pump is no longer meeting output. 

Dave


----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

dmorrow said:


> Is there logic in replacing the sensor before it fails and takes out the pump or is the failure rate too small to worry about it?


The sensor is a $40 part and takes 5 minutes to change out, tops.

The LPFP is a $300 part and you have to take out the rear seat, unscrew a lockring using either a special tool or being extremely careful with a brass punch and a hammer, pull the pump out and gaze down into your open fuel tank from inside your car, put the new pump in, re-install the lockring, and put the seat back in


----------



## MisterJJ (Jul 28, 2005)

Driving back from Vegas I started getting fuel cuts after about 45 minutes on the road. At Barstow I filled up with some relatively cooler gas from the in-ground tanks and did not get a single fuel cut all the way back to San Diego. 

I'm pretty sure my HPFP sensor got replaced under the recall. Is that the one sticking out the passenger side of the HPFP? 

Here's my codes: 

012555 - Low Pressure Fuel regulation 
P310B - 008 - Fuel Pressure Outside Specification - Intermittent 
Freeze Frame: 
Fault Status: 00101000 
Fault Priority: 0 
Fault Frequency: 2 
Mileage: 164120 km 
Time Indication: 0 
Date: 2012.06.19 
Time: 14:06:35 

Freeze Frame: 
RPM: 3237 /min 
Load: 42.7 % 
Speed: 127.0 km/h 
Temperature: 93.0°C 
Temperature: 50.0°C 
Absolute Pres.: 910.0 mbar 
Voltage: 13.716 V 

008851 - Fuel Pressure Regulator Valve (N276) 
P2293 - 002 - Mechanical Malfunction - Intermittent 
Freeze Frame: 
Fault Status: 00100010 
Fault Priority: 0 
Fault Frequency: 6 
Mileage: 164126 km 
Time Indication: 0 
Date: 2012.06.19 
Time: 14:09:42 

Freeze Frame: 
RPM: 3101 /min 
Load: 37.6 % 
Speed: 124.0 km/h 
Temperature: 94.0°C 
Temperature: 46.0°C 
Absolute Pres.: 910.0 mbar 
Voltage: 13.843 V


----------



## Rub-ISH (Aug 8, 2006)

its the intank pump...should be an extended warranty item. 

Just call the dealer and tell them your car is having fuel cuts when its hot. They should go immediately to your low pressure pump


----------



## rebelxtnut (Aug 7, 2011)

Literally just had this happen. 

Happened a year ago, fuel cuts. Replaced the sensor and I was fine for a year. 

On the way to Vegas for Wuste happened again. Replaced sensor again, but the fuel pump was toast. Was getting A CRAP TON of hesitation. Replaced the pump about a week later.


----------



## blksheep3 (Mar 26, 2002)

There are three service campaigns on the car currently, this is one of them and the dealer will fixy for free!


----------



## everfresh59 (Jul 26, 2010)

Is this the correct part# for the thrust sensor? 

06E906051K 

It's 104 with humidity where I am and I don't want this happening....


----------



## MisterJJ (Jul 28, 2005)

Update: 
Dealer pulled the HPFP to check the cam follower and it was okay, of course. I told them I check it regularly but they just hear "fuel cuts" and assume it's another blown follower. They said the duty cycle on the LPFP is 40% and should be 50% so they are thinking it might be a problem with the LPFP, which is what I told them to begin with. They reset the codes and want to drive it more to analyze. This worries me because without high heat everything will probably be fine... until I go to Vegas again. And... the mechanic broke a coolant tee by accident and part won't be in until Monday. Now I've got to drive the loaner all weekend (Mustang, which is nice off the line but after that it feels like I'm riding a pregnant cow).


----------



## skotti (Sep 27, 2005)

Maybe find an indy shop and replace the thrust sensor? 
I had the same symptoms, replaced the thrust sensor (indy shop), no more problems, LPFP is fine.


----------



## jbyronr (Jul 27, 2001)

Had this same thing happen to my BPY VW GTI last summer driving from New England to North Carolina. 

Both times outside temp was around 100F, and I had just refueled. Replaced the low press sensor after the first occurrence, and got the same P310B code the second time. Hasn't happened since but hot weather is back in New England and time will tell.


----------



## boharaphoto (Jun 14, 2011)

Ahhhh, so that's it! I've had 3 separate occurrences where this has happened and they were all on days over 100 degrees on roadtrips... looks like it's time to get that taken care of


----------



## MisterJJ (Jul 28, 2005)

Oh great... Dealer fixed the coolant hose they broke, reset codes, drove the car and no codes show up so they think they're done. Gee... no codes when it's 75 degrees out... What a surprise. 

Anybody have a TSB number for this issue?


----------



## bamA3 (Feb 27, 2007)

Update: after writing AOA I got a service credit of $500, but still won' t admit thrust sensor is defective. We need to get a campaign to get going on this.Summer is upon us, you don't want to happen what happened to me driving in hot temperatures. Write to AOA regarding your concern, this $95 sensor can take out your LPFP and it's controller ($1200).


----------



## dmorrow (Jun 9, 2000)

Does someone have a DIY or something that shows how to replace the sensor? I would like to know what is involved before I buy it.

Is this it - http://www.ecstuning.com/Audi-A3-FWD-2.0T/Search/Fuel/ES251666/


----------



## crew219 (Oct 18, 2000)

bamA3 said:


> Update: after writing AOA I got a service credit of $500, but still won' t admit thrust sensor is defective. We need to get a campaign to get going on this.Summer is upon us, you don't want to happen what happened to me driving in hot temperatures. Write to AOA regarding your concern, this $95 sensor can take out your LPFP and it's controller ($1200).


It doesn't take out the controller and the sensor is only $35-40. LPFP is $300ish from the dealer, cheaper if you go through a parts place.

Dave


----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

dmorrow said:


> Does someone have a DIY or something that shows how to replace the sensor? I would like to know what is involved before I buy it.
> 
> Is this it - http://www.ecstuning.com/Audi-A3-FWD-2.0T/Search/Fuel/ES251666/


Cheaper here (first one listed): http://genuineaudiparts.com/parts/2...roup=FUEL INJECTION&component=PRESSURE SENSOR

They also have the in-tank pump for about $200 :thumbup:

It's super simple:

1. Pop hood.
2. Bleed pressure off HPFP.
3. Unhook sensor.
4. Remove sensor.
5. Install new sensor.
6. Hook sensor back up.
7. Close hood.


----------



## dmorrow (Jun 9, 2000)

TBomb said:


> Cheaper here (first one listed): http://genuineaudiparts.com/parts/2...roup=FUEL INJECTION&component=PRESSURE SENSOR
> 
> They also have the in-tank pump for about $200 :thumbup:
> 
> ...


Thank you. When I saw what I thought was the right part I was pretty sure I knew how to do it. I wanted to make sure that I wasn't going to get halfway into it and realize I was missing a step.


----------



## wolfsburgpilot (Mar 27, 2005)

Holy crap. Glad I found this thread this morning. My wife experienced this the other day in 105 degree weather on a three hour trip, and I was trying to figure it out. Thanks for the info. Looks like an easy fix.


----------



## MisterJJ (Jul 28, 2005)

Several months ago they replaced this sensor with the latest version and the dealer says that it tests fine and is even running the lpfp a little lower than the expected amount. I've got another trip to Vegas at the end of August.


----------



## skotti (Sep 27, 2005)

Perhaps the LPFP is the issue because it was running nonstop when the sensor was malfunctioning?
IIRC Dave had to replace his LPFP.


----------



## MisterJJ (Jul 28, 2005)

skotti said:


> Perhaps the LPFP is the issue because it was running nonstop when the sensor was malfunctioning?
> IIRC Dave had to replace his LPFP.


I suppose it's possible. I don't know if the sensor ever was malfunctioning though. The dealer replaced it along with other service bulletin items just because they figured it was going to need it eventually.

Between this and the mechatronics issue, I'm seriously considering getting an '08 to '10 GTI and trading in this time bomb. Oh... and the A/C is starting to whine a little.:banghead:


----------



## SilverA3 (May 2, 2007)

Ive started getting these fuel cuts now that its getting warmer outside. Has anyone had this replaced by the dealership when they were already out of warranty? My car has ~150,000 miles on it so well out of warranty, and just wondering if I should buy the parts myself or attempt to get Audi to replace it.


----------



## crew219 (Oct 18, 2000)

SilverA3 said:


> Ive started getting these fuel cuts now that its getting warmer outside. Has anyone had this replaced by the dealership when they were already out of warranty? My car has ~150,000 miles on it so well out of warranty, and just wondering if I should buy the parts myself or attempt to get Audi to replace it.


Buy the parts yourself. Audi won't replace it with 150k on the car. 

Dave


----------



## eMiL-R (Jan 25, 2013)

Does this problem only pop ups when there is hot temp outside?
And does it always give a fault code?


----------



## MisterJJ (Jul 28, 2005)

eMiL-R said:


> Does this problem only pop ups when there is hot temp outside?
> And does it always give a fault code?


This happened to me last summer on a long, hot (over 100° F) drive to Vegas. I have not had it happen a single time since, but I am planning another Vegas trip soon.


----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

eMiL-R said:


> Does this problem only pop ups when there is hot temp outside?
> And does it always give a fault code?


It seems the issue becomes noticeable to the point of having fuel cuts on longer drives when it is hotter outside. For instance, when I noticed the issue it was in the 100 *F temperature range and I had been driving for ~100 miles on the highway when I started getting fuel cuts. I did not have a MIL on, but I had my Vag-COM and laptop with me so I scanned the car when I got to my destination and found the fault codes indicating the thrust sensor failure and subsequent low pressure pump intermittently cutting out. The drive home was significantly cooler and I did not experience any fuel cuts, but I was definitely nervous the whole way back. I went ahead and replaced both the sensor and the pump because I was not sure how long the pump had been overrunning and I didn't want to risk it being permanently damaged and failing completely at an inopportune time in the future leaving me stranded somewhere. For me, the peace of mind was worth the ~$300 :thumbup:


----------



## Rogerthat (Oct 23, 2005)

Welp....I got rid of my B5 A4 DD and started driving the A3 everyday.

This power loss symptom happened today for the first time at the end of my commute(No CEL). I've never experienced this before so I thought it could have been my cam follower. At first I thought I hit something because of how severe the power loss was. I happen to be going over the Vincent Thomas bridge at the time so it was pretty startling to think I would have had to stop involuntary in a lane. It occurred several more times before I reached the house but I noticed it made a difference if I stayed out of boost. 

Although I've replaced my follower fairly recently I'm still going to check it out to calm my nerves.

These forums are great and I love that I was able to find an answer with ease. :thumbup:


----------



## gammerx (Nov 24, 2015)

I have code 12403 which seems to be an electrical fuel pump control module issue, in conjunction with underboost code 00665. The part number on the module under my seat is 1k0-906-093D. I can't seem to find this, and was this part replaced by 1T0-906-093G? I might replace the LPFP as well, should I just replace it with the TTRS pump (8J0919051E) and plug the extra connector?


----------



## A3-Owner (Aug 10, 2015)

I use these and it helped with overheating issues. I don't have overheating issues any more.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cit56QE5UHo


----------

